# Replacing Commercial Vinyl with New



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2018)

When removing exisitng vinyl, what type of prep is necessary before hanging new commercial vinyl? How woukd you esitmate this prep work?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> When removing exisitng vinyl, what type of prep is necessary before hanging new commercial vinyl? How woukd you esitmate this prep work?


This is a tough question because you have no way of knowing what you will find when you strip it. If it was properly primed and the adhesive stays sound to the wall you may be able to hang over that. The problem there is that the new adhesive will re-activate the old causing it to lift, so you better cut your seams quickly as you go. If the old adhesive is not sound, and comes off easily with the vinyl you may have to remove it. I have used Gardz to seal the old adhesive in cases where I just wasn't sure about it. And then there is always the case where you just rip the walls to shreds removing the existing VWC. As with any wallpaper removal jobs, I think you have to give high/low estimates and make sure your contract gives you options. You won't really know what you've got until you start pulling it loose.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Exactly^^


----------

